# Royds 2013 Romney lambing Update twins today 2 ewe lambs pics



## Royd Wood

..................


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Looking forward to following it. Romneys are neat sheep and it'll be neat to see a BYH member's Romneys.


----------



## Royd Wood

............


----------



## Bridgemoof

I can't wait to see your babies Royd! Did you see I just got some sheep that were Romney crosses? The 75% Romney ewe is the sweetest one of the bunch! I love her. I'll be crossing her with my Cormo ram.


----------



## Royd Wood

.......................


----------



## purplequeenvt

Love Romney lambs!  We raised Romneys for years before deciding focus on the Border Leicesters instead. The lambs are so cute, fuzzy, and cuddly.

We always found our Romney lambs to be slow, ram lambs in particular, especially compared to the Border Leicesters. BL's would be up and nursing in 5-10 minutes and Romneys would take 10-20 and heaven help you if you had to help them get started on the teat! Have you found this with your Romneys?

We still have 1 Romney wether and 1 old ewe, who is going to be lambing for the last time this spring, I think. She always has the nicest cross-bred lambs and is one of the best mothers.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I miss my Romneys!  Southdowns for me this year.  I look forward to seeing your lambs!!


----------



## Alice Acres

Good luck with your lambing. And SO jealous you had green and pasture! Brown and dead is so dismal.


----------



## Southern by choice

Impressive... livestock and GREEN GRASS! 

I wonder if Canada would let me in..for the summer months anyway!  

Glad your doing a lambing thread.


----------



## Royd Wood

....................


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Bridgemoof

Good for you for being prepared! Now we wait....


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## finns&fjords

Can't wait to see the Romney lambs....cutest lambs ever


----------



## Royd Wood

............................


----------



## BrownSheep

Sooo cute! Isn't it great when it's all gone well before you even know it is happening.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

How adorable!!!
Good luck with the rest!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Tickety Boo!!!! I  you! So adorable.


----------



## RemudaOne




----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  What a cute face! 

I hear you about having jugs all ready to go...glad we have that in place this year...had to makeshift another one in the dark in a hurry last year.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats


----------



## purplequeenvt

Love the dark nose and eye rims!


----------



## Royd Wood

........................


----------



## purplequeenvt

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dark nose and eye rims!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Romneys have that and black hooves
Click to expand...

Ours were always dark, but I see way too many pink noses at the shows now. I makes me sad. In the quest for "bigger and better" animals breeders, are forgetting to keep the little things in the breed that make the breed unique or striking.


----------



## finns&fjords

Congrats!!  And yep-cutest lambs ever!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

So cute!


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Royd Wood

...................


----------



## bonbean01

Oh dear...hope it turns out well!


----------



## RemudaOne

Any news, Royd?


----------



## finns&fjords

Hoping all is well....


----------



## Royd Wood

..........................


----------



## RemudaOne

" she's close though"

Well........ Closer than last night anyway!!!


----------



## Royd Wood

.......................


----------



## Southern by choice

Royd...you and your sense of humor would have fit right in with my family this past weekend.


----------



## Royd Wood

........................


----------



## RemudaOne

Sorry about the dead one Royd, but thankfully she gave you two others.  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Stinks one is dead but at least you still have two there.


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry one didn't make it...but looking forward to pics of the two new lambies


----------



## Royd Wood

.........................


----------



## bonbean01

Awww...how sweet


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Aww so cute! Congrats!!!


Sorry about the one you lost, was it that way when it came out?*


----------



## greenbean

They're so cute!  

Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Royd Wood

.............


----------



## RemudaOne

You need one of these Royd


----------



## jodief100

They are adorable!


----------



## Royd Wood

..............


----------



## RemudaOne

You goose, lol!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Really cute! 

Love your lambing jug setup.  Are those just collapsible panels that you can move around?  How soon did you bring your ewes into the jugs?


----------



## Royd Wood

....................


----------



## RemudaOne

No, I'm sure Bridge meant yours.  They look very nice, no matter what the material!.


----------



## Royd Wood

.................


----------



## RemudaOne

Any new additions through the night Royd?  

I don't know the costs of individual cameras as this one was part of an 8 camera security system. Since its a security system, they're all routed to a DVR and a separate monitor.  The people we dealt with were SUPER about talking my husband through the installation and set up.  They were recommended by one of our customers and any time we have a question, our rep is happy to talk to us.  

It's Mace Security and it was all shipped to us in perfect order. Our guys name is Neil Riverton. I think this is a toll free number 877-585-6223. There may be a location more local to you as I know they have locations in the states and abroad. I think if you just let him know what you are interested in, he could help you and if he thinks that there is a better route for you (radio shack) or something like that he would tell you. In looking on the Internet, I found our cameras which are the Maceview medium range infrared bullet cameras. They don't have audio and they are hard wired. I think they were $109.00 each.

That being said, there was a lady whose goat I watched kidding the other night online who is a BYHer.  The video quality wasn't very good, but that may just have been Internet related.  She did mention that she had been watching the goat from her recliner so perhaps the picture was better for her in her house.  I'll come back and post her name so that you can pm her to inquire about ther set up.

Her name is Mamaboid


----------



## Royd Wood

.......................


----------



## bonbean01

oh no Royd...you said it...now you won't get a lamb tonight


----------



## Southern by choice

missed ya by 45 minutes Royd... boring being on alone. :/


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hoping for nice, large, healthy lambs.


----------



## finns&fjords

Congrats on the new babies!! Love those Romney's!!


----------



## Royd Wood

......


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## finns&fjords

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Just born 2 rams and a ewe all alive and kicking - pics later


Congrats!!


----------



## RemudaOne

That's awesome


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Nice!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

More triplets. Cool. And all healthy


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RemudaOne

Woohoo! It's the lambathon at Royds!!!


----------



## greenbean

Congrats!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay!!!  Congrats!!!  
Can't wait till in come in March!!!
How many ewes do you have lambing??


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Roll farms

Awesome!


----------



## Shelly May

congrads, , waiting for pics


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hopefully all went/goes well. Will be waiting.


----------



## jodief100

Can't wait to see them.  Congrats Royd!

Now get some sleep.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes get some "shleep"


----------



## bonbean01

shleep...great new word!


----------



## Royd Wood

.........................


----------



## bonbean01

Good luck with the little ones struggling...sorry you lost another triplet...you must be exhausted!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bonbean01

Oh no...sorry about another lost lamb and the curry pot for the mama 

Can't wait for the happy pics...good luck with the one triplet still surviving


----------



## RemudaOne

Gosh, that's a shame. Especially since it was multiples both times. Wonder why hers just fail to thrive like that......


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's a real shame. Hope things look up.


----------



## Bridgemoof

awww that's too bad. Will be watching out for cute pics, though!


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SheepGirl

So cute!


----------



## marlowmanor

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Heres our first lamb 2013 at 8 days
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_emilys_camera_lambs_christmas_410.jpg
> 
> and heres a cheeky ewe lamb twin born late last night - name suggestions welcome
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_and_lambs_009.jpg


How cute! 
As for name suggestions: Aida, Merry, Elata, Felice (all 4 names mean happy)


----------



## RemudaOne

So cute!!!! And the first lamb looks so vigorous! As for the name on the new lamb, how about Tidbit? She looks so cute and tiny


----------



## Southern by choice

Too cute Royd, sorry about your losses. Farming s*cks sometimes.


----------



## bonbean01

Really sorry for the losses...hope the rest of your lambing season goes super well!

Those lambies are adorable!!!!  What cute little faces!!!!


----------



## greenbean

They're sooo cute!  

Sorry about your losses.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh how adorable! Look at those little pink ears. So sweet! I like Tidbit.  That's a Picture of the Week if I ever saw one!


----------



## Shelly May

Sorry for your losses also,  they are really cute


----------



## bonbean01

Bridge you are so right...submit that photo to Picture of the Week...it's so cute it almost looks fake


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jodief100

So sorry.  That is the rotten thing about farming.  Most of the times farming is a wonderful and joyous experience but loosing babies is one of the few downsides.

They are adorable.


----------



## RemudaOne

That will be all of the casualties, Royd. At least it's all behind you now.  Smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Sorry for the losses, Royd.  That pic of Tickety at 8 days old is just so cute!  I sure do miss my Romneys!  Good luck to you for the rest of the lambing season!  Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sucks about your triplets!!!     Heres to better luck with the rest!!!


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Southern by choice

Hope you get a good night's sleep Royd!
Sad, but better days ahead. Yes...it does beat the manure pile.


----------



## bonbean01

Have a good sleep and rest up for round two.  And yes...hours do fly by just watching lambs do their thing....just the custest little high energy bundles that love to play


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,


----------



## BrownSheep

Why don't we have a icon that claps its hand excitedly?
Looking forward to what the night holds for you Royd!


----------



## Southern by choice

Looks like a few long nights with the ladies Royd! 

Brownsheep- what about


----------



## Royd Wood

.................


----------



## Southern by choice

Soooo, what's happening?


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,................


----------



## bonbean01

You must be getting sleep deprived by now...hoping your girls lamb soon...and have healthy lambies


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,


----------



## bonbean01

My Dad raised cattle for many years and our cows ...over 200 head...were bred to calve in March...in Saskatchewan that is a horrible month for the worst blizzards and would get terribly cold...fighting to thaw out heated watering bowls, while calving...well...after he retired and my brother took over the farm, he changed the calving month to April and that was so much easier.

Made my Dad wonder why he'd timed calving for March.  But...it really wasn't all that dumb...he timed it so that weaning calves, timing of pasturing...and that's the time to start getting everything ready for planting crops.

My parents also timed all us kids to be born in May...after calving and before seeding began...ahhh...the farm life   So grateful I grew up on a farm...loved when I was old enough to take some night shifts during calving time...can't say I loved summer fallowing though...total black dirt face, dirt caked in my eyes and nostrils and mouth, and a date coming early to pick me up and me driving the tractor and equipment onto the yard and being seen like that...oh...the horror...  Of course once I was an adult and mom and no longer doing that, he finally can afford a tractor with a cab...with air conditioning and a radio...that figures :/


----------



## Royd Wood

....../////


----------



## bonbean01

So?????  any new babies?

You must be getting so tired...hope you are younger than I am


----------



## Royd Wood

......


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations on the twins!!!!

Clue...50 something on the bad side of 55...hubs getting closer to retirement age...old foggies loving this sheep/lambs/chickens/incubating eggs/chicks/young orchard/container gardening, and let's not forget an acre pond with catfish...so glad we get to do this now!!!!! We're having more fun now that we did when younger


----------



## Royd Wood

..................


----------



## bonbean01

YAY!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Remuda1

All right! That's awesome Royd


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................


----------



## Bridgemoof

WOW   I hope the set of triplets does okay!  You are having a busy day there Royd!


----------



## Remuda1

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Just had triplets - all 3 within 12 hours have lambed and still more in a week or two
> Pics Sunday


Don't forget to take care of yourself as well!


----------



## Southern by choice

then I thought 

Can't wait for a big group pic of all the lambs!


----------



## Royd Wood

.....


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,


----------



## Royd Wood

,,,,,,,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pigs!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pigs!!


Yeah PIGS Straw! What are you doing hear in the sheep section, anyways, ha? 

Cute lambs and piggies Royd!


----------



## CocoNUT

Love all the baby photos! How adorable...too bad you're far north...I'd say bring those "bottle babies" on over for some Nutty Spoilin'!!!


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads Royd on your babies, love the lambies , but I really want those piggies,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridge - I only do recent posts so I read nearly all the recent posts that I have not yet read, it doesn't matter the section. I don't even notice sections really.


----------



## bonbean01

I do the same thing Straw...great minds think alike


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw... a great mind?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I agree bon. 

I just hit the recent posts and go back to the last posts that I viewed. I don't comment but view about 99% of the threads so it's easy to see where I left off. If I'm not on for a while I have to go back to the 2nd and sometimes 3rd page but I check em all out.


----------



## BrownSheep

Royd if you just want to ship those piggies to me that be great. Thanks!


----------



## Royd Wood

....................


----------



## Royd Wood

............


----------



## Elm Tree acres

Beautiful twin Romney rams from the oldest sheep we have. Think she's done but you never know maybe a triple to come


----------



## Southern by choice

Always like to hear about the Romneys!

oh and...


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

, Need pictures of those babies, and glad your back


----------



## bonbean01

Awesome!!!!  Congratulations and can't wait for pics!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## Bridgemoof




----------

